# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  Sharp PC 1251

## troumad

Bonjour

J'ai un vieux Sharp PC 1251 avec imprimante thermique et lecteur de petites cassettes. C'est une antiquit qui doit avoir 25 ans. Tout est en parfait tat. ( http://pocket.free.fr/html/sharp/pc-1251_f.html )
Je suis prt  le donner pour un muse ou je ne sais quelle collection. Il est joli, mais encombre et ne sert  rien chez moi.

Pour ma part, j'utilise encore mon Sharp PC 1403 qui est sorti en 1986. Je pense au 1251 car je vais devoir aller changer la pile du PC 1403  ::): 

Quelqu'un est intress ?

----------


## gege2061

> Je suis prt  le donner pour un muse ou je ne sais quelle collection.


Le muse de l'informatique, peut tre  :;):

----------


## troumad

Demande faite... Je vais voir !

----------

